

The Java MegaJar: Every good library in one jar - matt2000
https://github.com/Docracy/megajar

======
vicaya
Come on, maven is not that hard. Most modern IDEs have good maven support.
It's a lot easier to start a new project with maven template than having to
manually set up a project layout, single jar or not.

~~~
sanderversluys
Haha, come on... it's april ;-)

